# A-Arm hydro setups



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Videos?


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

yeah gunna try to get some utube videos goin peace to all the first a-arm videos. Jeveries Lopez art2roll and Fabian munoz. See'n your setups got me building again. Thanks


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: Wait'n on your vids :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Sweet bro. Looks very interesting. Where the vid at?


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Glad to know i was part of getting you back into building bro your right on track


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Posted utube vid of caddy but don't know how to put link can some one help me ou. Im weed fiend on utube. Titles of vid are A arm hydros


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

My new project


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1Hj64Z1nBY&


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Tru knock offs


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks noanoaenterprise good lookin out dog


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

weedfiend said:


> Thanks noanoaenterprise good lookin out dog


u able to c the video?


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

No but the link works that's coo


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

weedfiend said:


> No but the link works that's coo


ill fix it


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

noanoaenterprise said:


> ill fix it


Thanks man


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice work homie. Lac is tight.


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

ART2ROLL said:


> Nice work homie. Lac is tight.


Much appreciated art. Been studying your 4 link setup on your lac hope you don't mind I bite off u a little.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

There you go Weed Fiend


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> There you go Weed Fiend


 cool thanks dre. Good lookin out dog


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

No problem Fam :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Keep up the bad ass work weedfiend


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

weedfiend said:


> Much appreciated art. Been studying your 4 link setup on your lac hope you don't mind I bite off u a little.


Dont mind at all homie. Actually happy when i see a setup and i think did i do that. Its kool to see many doing the servo setups


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

ART2ROLL said:


> Dont mind at all homie. Actually happy when i see a setup and i think did i do that. Its kool to see many doing the servo setups


Lol yeah I'm sure I downloaded pic from your thread one of the thousand pages haha. Not sure if I'm gunna put servos or motor. I like the fast 3 wheel lock up.


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Cleaned up my engine bay a bit and threw in Optima red top


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

badass work bro!!!! any piks of the 64 setup?


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> badass work bro!!!! any piks of the 64 setup?


Same to you bro. uch appreciated dog. This is My first a arm setup started after watching your setup up advise vid on utube. Thanks a lot for postín. Recently painted her black, changed spark plug wires and added a little chrome.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice 64 man.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Great craftsmen ship bro!!!! I can dig it!! Works great too homie!!! Glad to kno i helped u out


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the compliments fam, very much appreciated. Learnin a lot from this forum. Keep up all your guys updates coming. Cleaned up my 63 engine bay a bit more


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Disc brakes and knock offs for my next caddy build


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice work bro


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Top a arms mounted with disc brakes


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

......:thumbsup:


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Almost ready for test hop


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice man!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

weedfiend said:


>


 :h5: KUTGW Fam looking good


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks dogs. Finished my rear end setup just need pumps to test her out


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Just needs paint and rear servos


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k-F00t709c


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Post video of 63 lil later


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OAYTPf9QZE&list=UUMZQCCzh4baYv7BvpnvmYVw


----------

